# Fee Structure of Private medical colleges.



## WajeehBJ

Hello,
I wanted to know the fee structure of various private medical colleges of Pakistan. Could anyone inform me about the fee structure of sharif medical and dental college, wah medical college, central park medical college, lahore medical and dental college, CMH, yusra medical college and federal medical and dental college (PIMS). I'd be really grateful. Also tell your opinion about the best private medical college of Pakistan except Army medical college and Agha khan. And if possible, do let me know which private medical college has has the least fees among all.


----------



## sandal ashraf

u want to apply on local seat or foreign/overseas seat?


----------



## WajeehBJ

sandal ashraf said:


> u want to apply on local seat or foreign/overseas seat?


I want to apply for local seat....


----------



## sandal ashraf

WajeehBJ said:


> I want to apply for local seat....


on local seat approximately every private college has fee around 4 to 5 lakh or maximum 6 lakh


----------



## WajeehBJ

sandal ashraf said:


> on local seat approximately every private college has fee around 4 to 5 lakh or maximum 6 lakh


and in particular what is the fee structure of sharif medical and dental college?


----------



## sandal ashraf

WajeehBJ said:


> and in particular what is the fee structure of sharif medical and dental college?


approximately it is about 5lakhs


----------

